# Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?



## Eselers (23. Juli 2013)

*Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?*

Hallo Leute.

Ich wollt euch heute mal etwas fragen, undzwar wie sich der Ping, den man in Spielen sieht, sich errechnet.
Bis vor 2 Wochen hatte ich eine 2000er Leitung. Dort hatte ich einen Ping von ~60, ist soweit auch noch angenehm zum spielen.

jetzt seit 2 Wochen haben wir den Anbieter gewechselt, und haben 65000er Leitung, Downloadrate ist natürlich dementsprechend schnell etc. mit dem neuen Internet habe ich jetzt einen Ping von ~36.

Nun meine Frage ist, der Grundgedanke ist ja eigentlich, je besser dass Internet ist, desto besser ist ja der Ping.
Jedoch bin ich mir da nicht sicher, weil ich Leute kenne, die haben eine 6000er Leitung und haben einen besseren Ping als ich in Spielen, aber dafür halt eine Downloadrate die der 6000er Leitung entspricht.

Und andere Leute hatten eine 50000er Leitung und hatten einen Ping von 70 und höher.
Also da zeigt es sicht ja dass es nicht wirklich stimmt dass der Ping besser wird, wenn man eine bessere Leitung hat.


Wie genau errechnet sich denn eigentlich der Ping?




MfG


----------



## N00bler (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?*

Der Ping in Online-Spielen ist auch von dem Host abhängig.


Genau kannst du es hier auslesen: Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?*

Der Ping ist eigentlich unabhängig von der Bandbreite. Er gibt die Zeit an, die ein Paket benötigt, um von dir zum Server und zurück zu kommen. Da spielen sehr viele verschiedene Faktoren rein, von denen ich mal nur ein paar aufzählen möchte:

-Anschlussart
-Leitungslänge
-Verwendete Route (Je nach Auslastung wird man über unterschiedliche Knoten geroutet)
-Modem / Netzwerkkarte / Router / Wlan
-Entfernung zum Testserver
-Reaktionszeit des Testservers
-ist Fastpath oder Interleaving geschaltet ?

Ich hatte z.B. mit meiner alten DSL 6000 Leitung bei Arcor einen gerringfügig besseren Ping als mit der neuen 50K Leitung von der Telekom, in LoL habe ich jetzt meist ~30ms, früher um die 25ms.

Extrem wichtig ist beim vergleichen, dass ihr den Ping zur selben Uhrzeit zum selben Server misst, ansonsten kann man die Zahlen nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?*

In Shootern wie CS 1.6 entscheidet der Ping mitunter über Sieg oder Niederlage. Wer die bessere Anbindung zum Server hat, ist im Vorteil - leider.  

Ein 10er Ping ist einem 50er Ping i.d.R. überlegen, denn erstens gehen in der selben Zeit mehr Pakete rein und diese dann auch noch schneller. 

Ping wins - eine alte Weisheit (zumindest im FPS-Bereich)


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wovin hängt die Latenz / der Ping ab?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Der Ping ist eigentlich unabhängig von der Bandbreite. Er gibt die Zeit an, die ein Paket benötigt, um von dir zum Server und zurück zu kommen. Da spielen sehr viele verschiedene Faktoren rein, von denen ich mal nur ein paar aufzählen möchte:
> 
> -Anschlussart
> -Leitungslänge
> ...


 
Dem kann man eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen. 
Im Übrigen vergleichst du, Eselers, wahrscheinlich zwei verschiedene Dinge miteinander.
Ich nehme mal, dass deine 6k Leitung via Kupferkabel läuft und deine neue Leitung via Koaxialkabel. 

In der Regel ist es so, dass Fastpath + Leitungslänge + Routing des Providers + eigener Standort das Meiste ausmacht.
Faspath bringt je nach Interleaving Typ bis zu 32ms, wenn ich mich nicht irre (je 16ms). Leitungslänge hängt natürlich 
vom Querschnitt ab usw. Routing des Providers kann z.B. auch mal 20ms ausmachen. Ich hatte z.B. bei Alice einen Ping 
von ca. 18ms (deutsche Server) und bei UK-Servern mal eben über 50ms. Bei der Telekom waren es bei VDSL normal so 
um die 27ms und dann nur ca. 35-40ms. 
Und wenn man natürlich in Frankfurt wohnt (wo die meisten Server stehen), hat man natürlich noch einen Standort-Vorteil.


----------

